# Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2013



## troycoop (May 10, 2013)

Hi All
It's that time of year again for the 4th annual Gold Coast Reptile Expo .
The dates this year are July 13th & 14th. It would be great to get more private collectors to come and show off what they have. All private displays are free of charge.

It will be held at parklands showgrounds southport the same place as last year.

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me. I've attached the form for those interested in coming please fill in the form and email it back to me at [email protected] 

Look forward to seeing you all there
Cheers 
Troy
0422 844 765


----------



## matthew.21 (May 16, 2013)

Yay!! I can't wait , it's going to be a fun day out


----------



## Tablemanners (May 16, 2013)

Cant wait!


----------



## LaDeDah (May 16, 2013)

How much is admission?


----------



## matthew.21 (May 16, 2013)

$10 for adults , I wonder how many people from this site will go


----------



## AirCooled (May 16, 2013)

I am wondering whats allowed for display this year,by the overlords...


----------



## troycoop (Jun 3, 2013)

Not long now


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait. Trying to make a list of stuff that I might get.


----------



## dneti (Jun 3, 2013)

Always worth the drive for a car load of bargains!


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jun 3, 2013)

I can not wait! Hopefully pick up a couple of pre purchased coastals.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 3, 2013)

Woo hoo thx for the info... I'm mad keen for that... Would appreciate any further details


----------



## Nellie.O (Jun 3, 2013)

im going!!


----------



## brock98 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi if anyone is going I need to ask a favour please pm me ?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 3, 2013)

brock98 said:


> Hi if anyone is going I need to ask a favour please pm me ?


Put the favour up here and let people PM you if they are willing otherwise you may not get people to reply in case it is something they are not willing to do and don't like saying no.


----------



## brock98 (Jun 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Put the favour up here and let people PM you if they are willing otherwise you may not get people to reply in case it is something they are not willing to do and don't like saying no.


 Ok thanks


----------



## brock98 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys, 
just wondering if anyone could do me a favour at the Gold Coast show,I live in western Sydney NSW and was wondering if anyone could see if anyone has any 100% het patternless Levi's mating pairs I think they usually go for I think 1200 for a pair,if anyone does please pm me the breeders details ,I am willing to pay shipping please tell them ? Please PM me if you are willing to ask some people ? 
Thanks


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but it would be a fair drive for me to go. Does this require a PM if we will just be attending and not setting up as a seller/breeder?


----------



## pet_crazy_robina (Jun 10, 2013)

whos going this year and displaying??


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be there displaying a few bhps


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 10, 2013)

creaturesofhabit said:


> I'll be there displaying a few bhps


Young ones or adults?


----------



## MyMitchie (Jun 10, 2013)

brock98 said:


> Hi guys,
> just wondering if anyone could do me a favour at the Gold Coast show,I live in western Sydney NSW and was wondering if anyone could see if anyone has any 100% het patternless Levi's mating pairs I think they usually go for I think 1200 for a pair,if anyone does please pm me the breeders details ,I am willing to pay shipping please tell them ? Please PM me if you are willing to ask some people ?
> Thanks



It is illegal to sell any animals at the expos do you will have to buy the animals privately.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 10, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> It is illegal to sell any animals at the expos do you will have to buy the animals privately.


I think he was only after the breeders details rather than an on the day sale.


----------



## jacorin (Jun 10, 2013)

yeh what andy said


----------



## MyMitchie (Jun 10, 2013)

I have never ever seen a breeder at an expo with an advertisment up saying what they are selling privately?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 10, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> I have never ever seen a breeder at an expo with an advertisment up saying what they are selling privately?


That is why he asked if someone would ask some of the breeders at the expo.


----------



## corky (Jun 10, 2013)

Any word if Gold Coast Monitors will be there this year?


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Jun 10, 2013)

cant wait!


----------



## pet_crazy_robina (Jun 10, 2013)

corky said:


> Any word if Gold Coast Monitors will be there this year?



its his bday that weekend he will be there but not displaying i dont think


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking forward to this expo!! Hopefully there will be a big turn up of displays. Do you reckon there will be many people there with private collections for sale? It's weird you cannot sell and buy at the expo.. Is that illegal or something? Cause I know the doit in the states.


----------



## ronhalling (Jun 10, 2013)

I honestly can't see the point in driving 1200km and paying for o/night acc to go to an expo where i can't buy any reptiles, i was thinking of going with a view to getting a nice Bredli or MD hatchling or yearling, but if i can't buy it there i may as well save my $300 it is going to cost in fuel and acc and surf my way into ownership or buy locally, it is going to cost shipping and permits anyway, just my thoughts on the matter  ...................................Ron


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Jun 10, 2013)

*Expo*



andynic07 said:


> Young ones or adults?



Mate I'll have a few yearlings, and a couple of adults, will be good to catch up with ya for a chat


----------



## LaDeDah (Jun 10, 2013)

So Keen for it! 

Just wondering if you can't purchase any reptiles their, then why on Home of Gold Coast Big Events, Corporate Functions,Weddings & Conferences
does it say "& maybe even pick up a scaly friend of your own!​" on the description of the event thing?​


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jun 10, 2013)

Naomi said:


> So Keen for it!
> 
> Just wondering if you can't purchase any reptiles their, then why on Home of Gold Coast Big Events, Corporate Functions,Weddings & Conferences
> does it say "& maybe even pick up a scaly friend of your own!​" on the description of the event thing?


Hey I believe they couldn't be bothered to write a new description for the event and are using the description from 2 yrs ago, I think that's what they've done. Can anyone confirm this, back in 2011 could you buy reptiles at this event?


----------



## LaDeDah (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the whole paragraph...

Reptile enthusiasts can learn anything & everything about reptiles. The weekend will be packed full of reptile & product demonstrations, exhibitions & shows—don’t miss the Top 10 Most Venomous Snakes!—& presentations from celebrity reptile experts. With loads of entertainment for the whole family, the 2013 Reptile Expo is the perfect place to experience all things reptile, & maybe even pick up a scaly friend of your own!​


----------



## izzys1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am hoping to attend the Expo, bit disappointed to hear you cant buy there. What about specials on enclosure's etc is it worth going to pick up some cheap equipment?


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jun 10, 2013)

I've paid for a coastal from a sydney breeder that I'll be picking up there.


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (Jun 11, 2013)

Could some one from the expo clarify if reptiles will be available for purchase , please


----------



## pet_crazy_robina (Jun 27, 2013)

no reptiles can legally be purchased at the expo


----------



## junglebenn (Jul 7, 2013)

Are reptile sales still not aloud at the show


----------



## sd1981 (Jul 7, 2013)

This will be my first QLD reptile expo, so I can't wait!! Very excited.... It will be interesting to see how they go compared to the Castle Hill and Illawarra Herp Society reptile shows.... Got me some $$$$ saved up so absolutely pumped to go.....


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 8, 2013)

I will try to make it to the sunday session as getting tyres on my car saturday


----------



## TA1PAN (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be a stall with inverts?


----------



## jacevy (Jul 13, 2013)

No inverts that I could see. 
No chrondos.
Lots of BHP and jungles.


----------



## Becceles (Jul 13, 2013)

There were a couple of inverts down the back corner near the stairs.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 13, 2013)

Would it be worth going to, tomorrow?


----------



## jacevy (Jul 13, 2013)

I will be honest and say I found it a flop. 

I will add the proviso that I hate markets and even before going in I thought I may not like it. 

I don't know what I was expecting but I thought it would be more educational and hands on. 

There was lots of BHPs and heaps of monitors now I think about it. But they were all inside tiny little enclosures. The best I can say is that it gavee
A in person view of what certain snakes looked like and how big they grew. 

Overall I was disappointed.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jul 13, 2013)

Meant to go today but didn't feel so well, it's a long drive, will I be missing anything if I don't go tomorrow?


----------



## ingie (Jul 13, 2013)

It would have been cool if there was an extra dimension to the day with some educational talks by experienced breeders and keepers, or something of that nature. As for hands on though, I don't think it is a good idea for anyone to allow their reptiles to be passed around to a big group of people who may or may not have been handling their own reptiles and equipment before coming. I am surprised people want to take their animals out in public near other people's collections, at all, let alone let random people at a reptile expo touch them. 

I had a great day, mainly because I got to catch up with some friends who I don't get to see often. There were two hatchling angle headed dragons there, which are the cutest things ever.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 13, 2013)

It was smaller than last year, there was at least four enclosure suppliers that did not come this year, I didn't see any GTP's but it was good to see a few more bhp's and some woma's this year. I was going to buy some quail this year but there was none. The scales and tails set ups were excellent and I loved the zebra and paradox and that was the first time I had seen one. Peter Krauss had no jungles but had a good display of a few species. It was a pity that tony Harrison was not there but there were some nice vens.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jul 13, 2013)

Not 1 GTP!!! :twisted: Seems to be getting worse every year. Not better

FLOP


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 13, 2013)

it's only good if your
-Taking a chunk of cash. And even then all you have is Pet Crazy coz City Farmers and Pet Barn Nerang bailed out because of Pet Crazy/pricing wars. Pet Center went big the first year and small the next two.

-Wanting to find some breeders.
-Or to see what to expect when your little reptile at home is all grown up.

Which is fine I guess.... I'm sic of getting ripped off at pet stores.


----------



## jibbyt (Jul 13, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Not 1 GTP!!! :twisted: Seems to be getting worse every year. Not better
> 
> FLOP



I agree. I wouldnt bother. Drove a fair distance to see it and wasnt very impressed. Whats a reptile expo without a gtp. Was expecting a larger expo with a lot more reptiles.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 13, 2013)

I went today with the family & had a wonderful time... Kids loved it & got to interact with the monitors, skinks & crocodile with plenty of photos... The merchandise I saw was far cheaper than what you could buy at the pet store & I got contact details for a breeder of ridgetail monitors here in Brisbane... Was my first reptile expo & the only thing I was disappointed about was the fee for the kids to get their face painted & use the jumping castle/slide... Other than that it was def worth the entry fee & I'm already looking forward to the next one...


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 13, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> I went today with the family & had a wonderful time... Kids loved it & got to interact with the monitors, skinks & crocodile with plenty of photos... The merchandise I saw was far cheaper than what you could buy at the pet store & I got contact details for a breeder of ridgetail monitors here in Brisbane... Was my first reptile expo & the only thing I was disappointed about was the fee for the kids to get their face painted & use the jumping castle/slide... Other than that it was def worth the entry fee & I'm already looking forward to the next one...


I tried getting details of the Ridgey breeder but every time I went there he was gone , can you please pm me the details.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 13, 2013)

Re- absence of GTPs at the Expo. Who in their right mind would take tropical GTPs to Gold Coast in July? For the life of me, I can't understand why they hold this event during the coldest months of the year. No one else does.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 13, 2013)

Waterrat said:


> Re- absence of GTPs at the Expo. Who in their right mind would take tropical GTPs to Gold Coast in July? For the life of me, I can't understand why they hold this event during the coldest months of the year. No one else does.


Last year there was a lot of GTP's but you are right about there being better times of the year to hold it.


----------



## efi001 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Great day*

I took my son,who is reptile mad, to the expo today. As usual it was a great success. The only disappointment was that there was no shows on but still excellent displays. The turn out seemed pretty good. I hope everyone continues to support the expo to help see it continue, it is an awesome setup. The exhibitors were as usual very helpful. Once again well done to all who made this possible, I look forward to it every year. My son has decided after today that he wants a diamond, does anyone have a suggestion on any possible clutches coming this year.


----------



## Macca_22 (Jul 13, 2013)

I guess this sort of event is one of those situations where if you go with a preconceived perception of what you are expecting and it falls short you are going to be disappointed even if it is still quite good (example the missing GTP's for some people which I love and am getting but I was stoked to see some great BHP's). As someone rejoining the hobby after nearly 16 years break from being a regular hobbyist (I had my original carpet python up until about 4 years ago but once had a vast collection of elapids and a couple of pythons in the early to mid 90's when a woma set you back $3500 - $4000 and a GTP if you could get it was $15000) I was impressed simply that we have an event like this available these days so I was never going to be disappointed. When I was keeping snakes in a major way (already started again with 2 x woma and 2 x jcp in 3 weeks) we had nothing like this all we had was our monthly reptile club meetings thanks in a big way to Alma Searle, Ted Searle and Neil Charles. I think everything is what you make of it and all the equipment and knowledge in one place for all to access is a marvelous thing. I actually had an item that I bought that it turned out on my way home (Sunshine Coast) I found cheaper in a retail store but I wasn't upset - laughed actually. No it wasn't massive but I didn't expect it to be Expo '88, the only disappointment for me was understood prior and that is that we are unable to purchase animals from breeders however this is no fault of the organisers but simply an outdated imposition put on us by a government department that struggles to move with the times. I say well done and if we support the event it can only grow, if we don't then it will slowly wither away. Which do we really want?


----------



## Owzi (Jul 14, 2013)

Well said Macca_22, seems many are already taking events like this for granted!
I'm getting so sick & tired of reading negative comments about events like this from supposed 'herpers'. Get out of your small minded thinking of 'I wanted to see this animal but they only had that'. I haven't been to the GC expo but I have been to & involved in the Vic expo every year it's been held. Negative comments leave the organisers wondering why they bother! Look at Vic, after 2009 & the work that went into it the organisers were burnt out & copping negative comments so they decided they didn't have the energy to organise it for 2010. Perfect opportunity for some of the "bashers" to step up & do it their way! Needless to say, there was no expo in Vic in 2010. If you actually like this herp hobby you should all be pumping it up! It may help get an extra few sponsors & vendors next time? As the event grows it will force change! In Vic we were constantly getting asked why no vens were displayed- it was continuously put to the department until they allowed specific demonstrators with specific guidelines to display vens. A win for the punters! Hopefully as your expo grows, sales on the day will be just around the corner.
What's going to come of just calling it a flop? Less people bother next time? So then less vendors take the time to go? Then less sponsors chip in $? That's if the organisers haven't already bailed! Good way to help your hobby!

Everyone needs to remain positive about these events, encourage the organisers & get behind them to grow them & in turn the whole industry!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 14, 2013)

Spot on Macca...Pioneers of the reptile community should be held in high esteem and well remembered.

Thank you to Alma & Ted Searle for countless hours of organising QRAC meetings and the friendship shown to others. 

The meetings at the Qld.Museum are still remembered with much appreciation and respect. 

Field trips were great as well.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## stimigex (Jul 14, 2013)

For all the knockers of this expo, How about you put some of your time and effort into helping organise next years event! That way you will realise just how much hard work and long hours goes into sorting out the detail and regulations to be able to hold said event and it may just then give you an appreciation of what the organisers go through! As an added benefit you just may be able to get some of what you think should be there incorporated! There is an old saying... Many hands make light work!!


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there any photos from this expo?


----------



## matthew.21 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a photo , I don't know how to load them all in one go


----------



## matthew.21 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I did it right this time


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 14, 2013)

I did enjoy the expo but didn't think the dog and cat bit at the back was needed. I think that Black Headed Pythons were the popular animal at this years expo. It would be nice to see more Olives and Water Pythons in future expos. I was however a little dissapointed there were not many enclosure manufacturers there this year.


----------



## gozz (Jul 14, 2013)

A great expo , all the haters should pull your heads in, no an easy task to make an expo, cheers


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It was smaller than last year, there was at least four enclosure suppliers that did not come this year, I didn't see any GTP's but it was good to see a few more bhp's and some woma's this year. I was going to buy some quail this year but there was none. The scales and tails set ups were excellent and I loved the zebra and paradox and that was the first time I had seen one. Peter Krauss had no jungles but had a good display of a few species. It was a pity that tony Harrison was not there but there were some nice vens.



There was one GTP there. I went today, this was my first expo. I was quite impressed with the variety of species ob display and picked up a couple bargains. As many others have said and I agree there wasnt much educational displays. I drove 150+km from gatton and feel it was worth the drive. Will definitely go again next time.


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 14, 2013)

Second year I've driven from Toowoomba, great expo!


----------



## zookieboi (Jul 14, 2013)

well worth it. got a few contacts for future reptiles i want, quite a variety on display. 
Jag's are getting really popular!


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jul 14, 2013)

matthew.21 said:


> I think I did it right this time


Does anyone have any idea what sort of albino darwin morph that is in the 3rd photo, stunning!


----------



## RedFox (Jul 14, 2013)

Se2741 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what sort of albino darwin morph that is in the 3rd photo, stunning!



Paradox. Pretty interesting morph as it doesn't really make sense. It is an albino that produces melanin. A few weeks/months ago a really pretty example was sold on RDU. If only I had the asking price sitting around. *sigh*


----------



## RedFox (Jul 14, 2013)

The zebra jungle looks really good. Is there any better pics of it? $10 is a pretty cheap day out, especially with a few different reptiles to look at.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 14, 2013)

Not the best pic, but here is the gtp


----------



## marcus0002 (Jul 14, 2013)

I went today. I thought it was well worth it. Its not very big and you will see everything within the hour but I enjoyed myself. I drove in from Brisbane and would go again. Here are some photos. Without a doubt I think the big lace monitor stole the show. I really want to get one now.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 14, 2013)

I went today as well and I had a great time! By any chance did anyone see the brown tree snake with banding, twas highly impressive. The only down side to the event was a boxer and her pups that were bought in. The boxer was IMO very underweight and had an infection down their. Two of the puppies had mange and all the mother wanted to do was be with her pups but kids were in the way. The pups were to young to have been immunised so a responsible breeder would not let out siders touch them. Like I said, I thoroughly enjoyed my time their but the cat and dog items were unnecessary.


----------



## marcus0002 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yea I saw the brown tree snake, should have got a photo.


----------



## matthew.21 (Jul 14, 2013)

Se2741 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what sort of albino darwin morph that is in the 3rd photo, stunning!


If you look in the photo behind the python it's on the cover of scales and tails mag


----------



## joelysmoley (Jul 14, 2013)

Spewing i couldn't go today or yesterday, was competing in the kokoda challenge, sounded pretty good. Maybe the ipswich expo later this year.


----------



## Becceles (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are some photos I took on Saturday. There were some beautiful creatures there!


----------



## Virides (Jul 14, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Not 1 GTP!!! :twisted: Seems to be getting worse every year. Not better
> 
> FLOP



There was one in the displays at Xtreme Reptiles


----------



## MethViper (Jul 14, 2013)

the venomous snake enclosures weren't up to scratch for me, no water bowls, not much substrate. The smaller babies looked a little frightened but the older pythons and lizards looked pretty good. Loved the big olive python and the big dog tame lacy. The paradox carpet that was there was absolutely mind-blowing. I would've bought them all and buy them all appropriately sized tanks. Shame money doesn't grow on trees.. It was a very awesome day!!


----------



## ingie (Jul 14, 2013)

Buy them appropriately sized tanks LOL. You do know that they didn't come in their home enclosures right? A snake will be fine for one day in winter without water


----------



## MethViper (Jul 14, 2013)

its just good seeing them with what they need


----------



## albinowoma (Jul 14, 2013)

I got there Saturday morning and walked through the doors at 9:55 and had done a lap, top and bottom, in 20 mins. Pretty disappointed. I've been trying to think of it for 2 days and i just remembered - it was the pet and animal expo at the RNA showgrounds a few years ago that had a much better quality of displays and animals, who remembers the beautiful Albino olive that was there? the lack of shops that in particular is supposed the the best reptile shop in bris in gravat.. was embarrassing. The "fighting" between shops as suggested is just laziness, sell at what you want to and see how you go selling things and adjust.
People will whinge at that but, you do understand the concept of expo don't you??? I hope the Ipswich show is better. No interest from herp trader, southernxreps, snakeranch, ect ect, to name but a few - not to even have a rep at a single stall, was a joke. Is it only local people that this thing is for? What about Ipswich then?
Haveing said that, the people that made the effort to put up a display it was appreciated. A larger range and variety of snakes and reptiles would've been nicer. I think there was collets, white spot?, 3 types of adders, king brown and maybe 1 or 2 others and they were at the one display. I personally know of 3 other people that keep elapids, but nothing from them which is disappointing because they have some awesome stuff. If an EXPO can't get people like that to show and display, there's something wrong.
Personally elapids,lizards and gheckos do nothing for me as you'll see in my photos ( check the paradox pic ) are python heavy.
The staff at the pet crazy part upstairs were really helpful and I got a good deal on a few things. thankyou. 
So then sat I talked to a few people and listened in on conversations and took more and better pics and before I knew it, it was 4:10 and time to go. That black ven snake in the middle (?whitespotted?) Only moved and flared like a cobra when the Albino adders were added. In the promise of a gtp being there Sunday, I went back sun but didn't get there till midday ish. there seemed to be a big crowd there which was good to see, but started to die off around 3pm, but with dark clouds looming out westwards I'm not surprised, but nothing came of it. And I left there at 4:40, so I guess it can't of been too bad. Just needed more
Thankyou to all the people that displayed at the EXPO and at least took the time and effort, muchly appreciated.


----------



## Macca_22 (Jul 14, 2013)

Albinowoma I think that was a good post, you were disappointed by some of the expo but you didn't completely bag out the whole deal. That is the sort of constructive criticism that shows thought instead of a rant. Nobody is perfect and of course the expo could be improved on, as can anything and everything (a wheel has always been round but check out a bicycle wheel from 40 years ago compared to today - still rolls and gets from a to b but a huge improvement in speed, weight, aerodynamics etc etc). If everyone that felt disappointment in some way could be more rounded in their views then the organisers would have a better chance of improving on the foundation they have built for all to enjoy!


----------



## harley0402 (Jul 14, 2013)

MethViper said:


> the venomous snake enclosures weren't up to scratch for me, no water bowls, not much substrate. The smaller babies looked a little frightened but the older pythons and lizards looked pretty good. Loved the big olive python and the big dog tame lacy. The paradox carpet that was there was absolutely mind-blowing. I would've bought them all and buy them all appropriately sized tanks. Shame money doesn't grow on trees.. It was a very awesome day!!



Its an EXPO!


----------



## harley0402 (Jul 14, 2013)

There was a gtp there too


----------



## MethViper (Jul 15, 2013)

Saturday was an amazing day and I thoroughly enjoyed it, It was the first expo I went to so I'm sorry if I made anyone mad about what I said earlier I just didn't know how the reps would fare with all the people.


----------



## LaDeDah (Jul 15, 2013)

MethViper said:


> Saturday was an amazing day and I thoroughly enjoyed it, It was the first expo I went to so I'm sorry if I made anyone mad about what I said earlier I just didn't know how the reps would fare with all the people.



My first expo as well! It seems people went their with too high of standards lol


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 15, 2013)

The comments on this thread are all similar to most previous Expo threads , You can't please everyone . My father in-law for the last 7or8 years has been the chief organiser for the cymbidium orchard show in Sydney - this year he is not - for many reasons - but he has spent about 1/2 of his year so far on the phone answering questions to the people who have never wanted to do it but always criticized !!! . This show is held at the far north west of Sydney and they live in far south east , each year he has spent a week or so staying at a motel near by to the show for the set up and its duration and people who live closer whinge about the money he is receiving ---but will not get off their backsides to help . Unfortunately my professions expos ( cooking/food/wine ) have become circus like due to all of the ------------ --- - that think they can watch a tv show and become "chefs " and my favourite recreation just doesn't do expos :lol: 

So all of the whingers should man or woman UP and get on the organising committee's for next years EXPOS 


( imho)


----------



## lmnw57 (Jul 15, 2013)

My husband and I went yesterday and we enjoyed ourselves. Maybe the breeders and owners that invest a lot of time and money into there animals are merely protecting them by not bringing them to such an even, as there are people out there with bad intentions which is very sad. Thank you to all those people who bought their animals to the show. 

Any opportunity to be around these different types of reptiles (and we appreciate them all,) personally we are snake keepers, is much appreciated. The more exposure we have and opportunities to share experiences gives our reptiles and our hobby a better chance of being appreciated. Hopefully the new experience of being exposed, for some people has changed their minds about needing to kill these beautiful animals without consideration. That outcome alone makes everything worthwhile.

Once again thanks to the organisers, presenters, volunteers and public for attending. GOOD JOB GUYS.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 15, 2013)

One thing that I did see a lot of which would put me off taking my reptiles was tapping and banging on the enclosures but this was not only done by kids I saw adults doing it as well.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> One thing that I did see a lot of which would put me off taking my reptiles was tapping and banging on the enclosures but this was not only done by kids I saw adults doing it as well.



I find tapping on the offending parties foreheads tends to highlight how annoying this practise is to said offending party:facepalm:


----------



## Box_pattern (Jul 15, 2013)

Everyone needs to pull there heads in realise what effort goes into this expo the time and money .. Love to see anyone pull 50k up front and do this . Yeah that's right you won't risk losing half your money to do this while you sit behind your key board winging about how bad it was or is


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Box_pattern said:


> Everyone needs to pull there heads in realise what effort goes into this expo the time and money .. Love to see anyone pull 50k up front and do this . Yeah that's right you won't risk losing half your money to do this while you sit behind your key board winging about how bad it was or is


I think most people on here have been pretty appreciative of the expo but constructive criticism is pretty valuable for building the expo bigger and better. Yes there have been a couple that have just knocked the event but you will get a small number of people like that with whatever is done. I am also sure that there would be a lot of people like myself that would happily help out with the event if given the chance.


----------



## lmnw57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Agreed and your right it isn't just small children that do it. Maybe this could be addressed by providing an exclusion zone around the displays as obviously signage isn't the answer because I did see requests for this. Perhaps even a flyer handed out at the door with a short info and request to restrain themselves and also restrain children.In some part it might reduce some of the harasement of animals, as some of these animals obviously get stressed which can present ongoing issues for keepers. 
Just my thoughts it may not be practicle in application.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 15, 2013)

Some more pics, my boys and I enjoyed it, looking forward to the reptile festival in November, and a GTP did turn up lol These are all off a phone, so not fantastic, sad thing is, I have a really decent Nikon, charged batteries, ready to go, and forgot it in my rush to get going haha :/


----------



## Virides (Jul 15, 2013)

I would speculate that the time of year that it is on is a cheaper rate for the hire of the venue as it is possibly an off-peak time. Cheaper costs allow for cheaper fees for exhibitors and a cheaper entry fee. While warmer months would be better, at the cost of paying more, it perhaps is a happy balance for all involved.

It's a good mid-year thing on our calendar


----------



## Virides (Jul 15, 2013)

lmnw57 said:


> Agreed and your right it isn't just small children that do it. Maybe this could be addressed by providing an exclusion zone around the displays as obviously signage isn't the answer because I did see requests for this. Perhaps even a flyer handed out at the door with a short info and request to restrain themselves and also restrain children.In some part it might reduce some of the harasement of animals, as some of these animals obviously get stressed which can present ongoing issues for keepers.
> Just my thoughts it may not be practicle in application.



Just thought, what it be like if the enclosures were fitted with a device that sensed vibration (from tapping) and a beep/alarm sounds alerting the owners and basically makes people around the offending party feel shame and makes an example for others thinking of doing the same


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

Virides said:


> Just thought, what it be like if the enclosures were fitted with a device that sensed vibration (from tapping) and a beep/alarm sounds alerting the owners and basically makes people around the offending party feel shame and makes an example for others thinking of doing the same



Change to beep to a quick spray of coloured food dye to the face/shirt, would help booth owners aware of people that should be observing with their eyes and not their fingers.

Would really love for an expo to be setup in Adelaide. The trouble is finding people willing to volunteer a few hundred hours of their time on top of their normal life commitments to see it from planning to the day, there really is a lot more to setting up these events then some people seem to be aware of. Im sure its not easy of the people with booths to get from across state/interstate with all their merchandise or reptiles either. 


Rick


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 19, 2013)

I really love how friendly and approachable all of the breeders and exhibitors are. I always have a trillion questions when it comes to more of the unusual breeds, so thank you to all of those willing to share their knowledge. It's always makes the trip from Toowoomba worth it  I managed to take Trevor's Crocodactyl home, soon super thrilled about that


----------



## The Devil (Jul 19, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Not 1 GTP!!! :twisted: Seems to be getting worse every year. Not better
> 
> FLOP



WOW, how terrible. Did you stop to think why there were no GTPs??.....Qld Parks regulation forbid displaying Ozzie greens as they are on the endangered list.
Woma are on the same list and last year Parks specifically told me that I couldn't display woma or Aussie greens.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

The Devil said:


> WOW, how terrible. Did you stop to think why there were no GTPs??.....Qld Parks regulation forbid displaying Ozzie greens as they are on the endangered list.
> Woma are on the same list and last year Parks specifically told me that I couldn't display woma or Aussie greens.


Last year there was a number of GTP's on display but was told they were from PNG and that is why they were allowed. Do you know if this was correct? Also there was a few woma's there this year so was the rule relaxed and the lack of GTP's was a coincidence?


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 19, 2013)

Last year the breeder that had the GTPs on display was from Sydney  I was actually bummed he wasn't there this year...


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

miss_mosher said:


> Last year the breeder that had the GTPs on display was from Sydney  I was actually bummed he wasn't there this year...


Yeah , I know the breeder was from Australia but I was told they were PNG heritage snakes, I was a bit skeptical of that information though.


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Yeah , I know the breeder was from Australia but I was told they were PNG heritage snakes, I was a bit skeptical of that information though.



Well that info does ring a bell but I couldn't confirm for sure, it was a year ago  I do remember though that he had a red phase hatchling worth 3k. It was cool, but I just like the normal ones


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am under the belief that most Aussie GTP's are yellow and it is the red ones that have a greater chance of having desirable trait.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 19, 2013)

The GTPs that you can see on display at QLD expos are only those of non-native descent - meaning that they are supposed to stem from animals that were put on license after the NSW amnesty. 

The theory that I am aware of re neonate colour vs adult colour stems from keepers in the states where they have typically worked with more colour mutations that stem from red neonate animals. This is not to say that you can't get these colours in yellow neos as adults, it's just that there has been more work done on the reds.


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I am under the belief that most Aussie GTP's are yellow and it is the red ones that have a greater chance of having desirable trait.



Haha yes I think that is the idea. He had a picture of the dad an he was a dull green with a reddish, brown spotted marbling type pattern from memory. I just like the green ones


----------

